# Digital cameras



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm considering purchasing a digital camera and would be grateful for any recommendations with pros and cons included.

To be used for nothing specific, just general pictures but with macro facility.

Budget up to Â£400 ish. There must be lots of you out there using digital cameras of different manufacture and price range.

I do have an old Fujifilm DX-7 which has done sterling service for the past 6 years but now yearn for improvements to picture quality which I'm sure current cameras can deliver. Not interested in flashing lights, bells and irrelevant features/facilities that manufacturers include in an attempt outdo each other, just after good results within the stated price range.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nikon Coolpix 775.............Â£180

Has macro facility......ideal for watches

Focuses sharp down to approx. 4cms

Ultra sharp lens

Photo quality excellent up to 7 x 5 prints, or full screen pc

Resolution excellent...as is depth of field.

Easy to use

Excellent and decent sized screen at the back

3 x optical zoom.

Belies its 2.1 M pixel rating

Superb write ups........huge, successful seller.

If you can actually find a retailer that hasn't sold out......get one quick!

It's perfect for downloading to pc, and dead easy to do!


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Well within your price range is the camera I just bought and love to death - the Olympus C-4000. 4.0 megapixel and all of the creative manual features you could ever want. After a month I'm still overwhelmingly impressed with this camera. Here's a review:

http://www.epinions.com/Olympus_Camedia_C_...Digital_Cameras


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Wow







. The response to that question has been underwhelming!

Many thanks to Griff and Sargon, the only two who own/use digital cameras on the forum?

Sargon - the link actually leads to a very informative site. Reviews from people who actually own and use the cameras I think is more useful than a magazine review. Wherein, dare I say, there could be the odd incentive thrown in by the manufacturer to encourage a better review.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Not trying to put Sargon on the sidelines, I have a Nikon 775. I bought it due to its compactness, & it had all features I needed. If you are serious about photography, Sargon's may be better. Higher pixel rate for example. I read somewhere over 4 or 5 megapixels you have to to extra work to get them to fit on sites or something. Am I right? I just wanted it to take great photos. It will once I get the hang of mine


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Paul, (same model as Griff). I think you're correct about posting higher resolution pictures, they mess up the page format as far as I know. Maybe those more knowledgable can explain.

Re a camera - trying to find a balance between picture quality and price is my main requirement. Minimum facilities plus "point and shoot" capability are probably sufficient for most people. Most of the fancy expensive gimmicks will never be used.

My old Fuji is REALLY basic probably something like comparing a Brownie 127 (who remembers them?) with a modern state of the art SLR.

I'll visit some shops and trawl a few websites.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

To post a pic on the internet I need to reduce its size. Greatly. It takes about 2 seconds to do though. Just go into a picture editor and reduce. It's as easy as clicking a button.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I have spent the last few days trying to sort out which digital camera to purchase







and have ended up with a Canon G1 with a bag, extra memory card and some filters and the adaptor ring all for Â£175 off E-bay.

I know it's an older model and is second hand (only been used in a studio on a tripod though) but for features and pixels/Â£ I hope fully can't go wrong with it! I beleive these camera's were over Â£400 a few years ago when they came out and they seem to get good reveiws.

Any body else have one?

When it comes I will be asking the boring old question how do you post a picture on the forum because I have not got a clue about digital photography.

MIKE...

P.S

Any one wants to buy a Canon EOS 600 and lenses cheap


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

You've been in the same situation that I'm still in Mike.

I considered ebay, there seem to be some good deals around. I'm a bit reluctant to go for a "major" purchase though. Saying that I've had no problems with ebay YET. Sod's law dictates that it would be a Â£200 or more transaction that would turn to crap. Good luck with your's though.

Yes I'll be pestering for the same guidance about posting pics!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Traveller,

If you trawl through E-bay you will find proper camera shops selling recon. cameras from the manufactures which are tested and have a garantee from the manufacturer, these seem to be good value. I would say this would be a safe bet, but if you have a certain make and model in mind sods law say's they will not be on offer.

Don't think you will go wrong with any of the main brands, I went for Canon because I have all ways had Canon and they have never let me down.

As said before I went for maximum pixels and features for least money and read as many reveiws as I could.(You will all so find forums for the different brands) Arrived at a Canon G2 Then saw a G1 Â£75 cheaper (on average) and only slightly less spec on a "buy me now" and pressed the button and bought it.

Good luck in your search, we will have to compare notes on them as newbies to digital.









MIKE...


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

I also was successful getting a digital camera on the Bay. I bought a 'demo' Nikon coolpix 2500 (forgive me Father Canon for I have sinned) with 90 days Nikon warranty from a big US camera shop. It arrived in a box packed by Nikon with everyting as promised. The camera was spotless and works like a charm.

I took about a week checking prices for the camera as they were sold and started bidding low. I was outbid about 6 times but finally landed one for under $200.US. I'm sure many of you are more experienced on the bay than me but I found out a little patience pays when you're looking for an article that has many sellers.

GOOD LUCK to the rest of you digital camera newbies.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I think it's important to know whatyou are going to use your camera for. FOr close ups of watches, you'll need a good macro and lens. Nikon and Olympus usually have some of the bestresults in tests (I have been using a Nikon coolpix 800 since November 1999, still very happy with it). My brother has the 775 which from other posts seems to be a classic amon RLT regulars. Another important thing is resolution, Unless you are a very talented photographer, I find it usefull to have a high res (3, 4 or 5, as much as you acna afford) that will allow you to re-frame with an image editor. I think Nikon camera's come with a cut-down version of Photoshop, the best software you can get for this by far, yet simple to use. Software can do %50 of the job in having a nice end-result with a bit of practice.

I may have to buy a new one soon (my wife has been using it a lot recently, carrying it around without lens cover in her handbag, and I think she just managed to break the auto-focus mecanism). I will certainly start by reading magazines and websites for reviews and tests. Speaking of which, I'd recommend to be careful with these kind of tests. aevery available magazine nowadays seems to have one of these "group tests", and the results can be very biased or ill-informed. It's best to stick with the advice from people who focus exclusively on digital cameras. Plenty available anyway, and people with first hand experience like the happy bunch on rlt wf.

Prices vary hugely, even outside ebay you can save Lots by looking around, even more on memory cards. Best of luck and let us know what you end up buying!


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks "namaste." You appear to have similar suspicions re magazine reviews.

After visiting a couple of shops yesterday and reading numerous independent user/owner reviews on the internet I'm narrowed down to probably Nikon, Olympus and possibly another Fuji.

I'll certainly post what I finally decide on and try to "pick a few brains" afterwards.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for input and much appreciated.

Finally opted for a camera from "the devil I know" and purchased Fujifilm Finepix f401 zoom. Now to get to grips.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Congrats traveller! My Nikon has decided to behave normally again, I hope it will last a few more years. I've never used a fuji myself, I'd be interested to hear how you 2 are getting on. What software came with the camera? Show us some nice close-ups of your watches!!!

Pieter


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------

